# Looks natural



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

One of the easier projects I have completed. I had a nice, yet discolored police Impala, and a broken Matador Taxi. Viola!










And the Buford T Justice cars. The Auto World Bonneville has been modified to flash using all Aurora components. The Gold Bonneville is an Ertl Diecast mounted to a Aurora 4 gear chassis


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice pair of YellowCabs.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

This newly issued Auto World Buford T. Justice Bonneville has been modified using a vintage A/FX lighted police chassis.










I own the real thing...


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweetness &#55357;&#56841;

I totally want one to chase my bandit firebird!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some good stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Stuff & bet you have fun with the real version!! ..RL


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, the real one is fun. I've owned it since 1994. It is a real police package car, which is rare to find now.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

My latest. I used a worn Rosco police Monaco.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

leonus said:


> Sweetness ��
> 
> I totally want one to chase my bandit firebird!!


Leonus,

In that case you need to check out Park-RNDL Rick's Justicemobile project in the 
*"Long Way to Go ... and a Short Time to get There?"* thread, if you haven't already. 
It was before your time, but it's current on the board right now. 
One of my all-time favorite Hobbytalk threads.

Cheers,
D


----------



## anameli (Feb 26, 2015)

very very cool:thumbsup:


----------

